# Whole house water filtration



## iceberg70 (Jan 16, 2008)

Family of five is looking for advice on brands and filter mechanism(s) for a whole house water filtration system.  I'm on a well and we have a significant amount of iron and sulfur in the water, but it's not bad (adds flavor, right?) We have a water softener, and with the right salt the iron's not an issue.  The filtration would be more for purification and particulate removal, and if some of the sulfur went away too, no one would complain.

Anybody have good or bad experiences with whoole house systems?

Thanks!


----------



## guyod (Jan 16, 2008)

I installed the basic $30 filter on my well but got tired of replacing the filter every week and with a dirty filter my water came out brown. but my case is extreme. I have a shallow well that starts inside a hole with the pump. so when it rains it fills up and im pretty sure i get that water in my well. its on my to fix list.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 17, 2008)

What do you mean particulates...you need that stuff. 
It depends on how extreme you want to go and how much you want to spend up front, and on servicing every 4 months. But to get rid of the sulfur smell you can get an "air raider box" this is basically used for radon mitigation in water systems. This will remove that sulfur smell, my cousins in Watkins Glenn NY have one we acquired and it works like a dream. You just have to clean it like I mentioned.
Go with what the company in your area recommends and services, it will be less expensive that way, with the same results.


----------



## iceberg70 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm going to begin pricing systems this week.  Thanks to both of you.


----------



## asbestos (Jan 18, 2008)

You need the latest 16 part para-ionic bi-phasic reverse osmosis system. 
sold by you local multi level marketing person.


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 19, 2008)

This site is very informative and the owner, Gary can be found answerings questions on sites like this.

http://www.qualitywaterassociates.com/softeners/


----------



## iceberg70 (Jan 28, 2008)

You know, *Asbestos*...I had a feeling that would be "the best solution for my situation". 

Thanks!

I'll check it out, *Craig*.  Thank you.


----------



## zlee1 (Feb 7, 2009)

I purchased a Pura whole house filter with a UV bulb. I installed it after the softener. It works really well. I've had it for 2 years and I only replaced the filters twice. The water stink is gone and it effects my water pressure very little. I got it online, it was about $1000. There is a sticker on the unit with the name of the place where I got it. If you have trouble finding it, I can go to the basement and get the info for you.


----------

